# Alloy Colour Change



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

If i decide to get my alloys refurbed and sprayed a diffrent colour do i need to notify them. I know insurance companys are being rather picky and any chance to void the insurance they will. 

All the best Andy


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

think you have answered your own question there. 
tell them, nothing to lose then. no doubt they will charge a admin fee though


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I contacted my insurance company (direct line) and they said i did need to notify them so they could change the policy, but there was going to be no increase or admin fee.

But def better to tell them.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

worth a question nothing lost if they so no charge


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah i just got charged an admin fee but i told them of a few things at the time
(TESCO)


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheers lads. much appreciated.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Worth noting that most specialists would not charge for this.


----------

